# Help! Hedgie scream?!



## jaida12. (Feb 1, 2018)

I am a new hedgie owner. I posted a few hours ago about my hedgehog escaping his cage, and then putting himself back. He’s been doing it since I got him a couple months ago without injury so I wasn’t to worried about it. My house is relatively hedgie proof. Well this morning I went to clean his feet and he had dried blood on his tootsies/foot. He is walking fine, and seemed okay when I gave him a once over this morning. But a few minutes ago he gives this horrible little scream for about 3seconds. Again, he seemed fine when I checked on him but this is NOT a normal sound for him. He doesn’t make any sounds usually. An occasional huff or hiss when I wake him up but that’s it. He doesn’t have broken bones, nails, bruises, cuts/scrapes, and he is warm, and is not balled up.. Idk what is going on with him. Lewis is 3 months old.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

jaida12. said:


> I am a new hedgie owner. I posted a few hours ago about my hedgehog escaping his cage, and then putting himself back. He's been doing it since I got him a couple months ago without injury so I wasn't to worried about it. My house is relatively hedgie proof. Well this morning I went to clean his feet and he had dried blood on his tootsies/foot. He is walking fine, and seemed okay when I gave him a once over this morning. But a few minutes ago he gives this horrible little scream for about 3seconds. Again, he seemed fine when I checked on him but this is NOT a normal sound for him. He doesn't make any sounds usually. An occasional huff or hiss when I wake him up but that's it. He doesn't have broken bones, nails, bruises, cuts/scrapes, and he is warm, and is not balled up.. Idk what is going on with him. Lewis is 3 months old.


Sounds like what is called the "scream of death". Sometimes hedgies just do this, without an obvious explanation for us. Keep an eye on him and try to make sure the cage is more secure. Give him a very thorough inspection of feet, ears, eyes, body, quills (to see if any are missing), sore spots yada yada and if he screams again maybe there is a real issue you cannot detect and you will need to visit the vet.


----------



## jaida12. (Feb 1, 2018)

I UPDATE: I have contacted my vet, and got advice on a different thread regarding this issue. Poor baby was having a bad dream, he is perfectly well, and has nothing to do with his escape attempts lol. He is just sensitive


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

jaida12. said:


> I UPDATE: I have contacted my vet, and got advice on a different thread regarding this issue. Poor baby was having a bad dream, he is perfectly well, and has nothing to do with his escape attempts lol. He is just sensitive


Good to hear!

Securing the cage should be a priority regardless, though. Hedgehogs have bad eyesight and can easily be injured roaming on their own unsupervised while you sleep. Not to mention if you have other pets like cats or dogs, they might attack your hedgehog if he's exploring without any supervision. Also the hedgehog might eat a bug that he shouldn't, put his nail in an electrical socket, anoint with something you cleaned the floor with and get sick, get stuck somewhere he's decided to hide and the list goes on. Don't assume because he's not been affected by his roaming that he won't be in the future.


----------

